# another NC vacation



## geo t (Nov 4, 2005)

Going to Topsail Island, NC over Thanksgiving. Not sure exactly where on Topsail but that is why we own cars. Anyone been there to ride? Looked for bike clubs there but didn't find any. Any help would be great.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Clubs*

I'm not sure of their name, but if you type in Wilmington, NC cycling clubs you should get a hit. Wilmington is about 45 minutes south of Topsail, but it would give you a good place to start. You can also search through the Jacksonville, NC area. There is a great shop in Jacksonville (can't remember the name), but they have cue sheets available. Sorry I don't have names, but hopefully it'll give you a start. There is some nice riding in the Jacksonville/Topsail area.


----------



## geo t (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks


----------

